# Mums bunny playhouse is nearly finished, buns have moved in!!! PICS!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Just need to secure the run properly, pop on the window boxes with flowers in, some flower pots and attach the little bird house she is painting for the front 

Zippy's hair is growing back and Buttons has recovered well from her spay, they've both been binkying lots, think they love their new house


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Has the hotel inspetor been round to inspect yet crofty?
That sure looks like a five star bunny run to me


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats so cool, cant believe they even have mirrors bless em!!
Well done mummy crofty


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I found the mirrors in ikea, 10 for £12  we put one up to start with and they were obsessed will looking at themselves lol we had lots of nose smudges on it in the morning! Playhouse was £50 off a lady on gumtree, we just treated it and dad got to work on the diy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Has the hotel inspetor been round to inspect yet crofty?
> That sure looks like a five star bunny run to me


lol not yet its not finished


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

That looks great, bet they love it


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its just like my set up perfect for 2! I'm sure they'll be super happy! Nice bump by the way


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> its just like my set up perfect for 2! I'm sure they'll be super happy! Nice bump by the way


 i only have a week to go!! I feel huge!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> i only have a week to go!! I feel huge!!


Oh bloody hell where on earth did the time go????

Have you heard anything from the father?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Oh bloody hell where on earth did the time go????
> 
> Have you heard anything from the father?


Nope, got a new man anyway.... been with him for 4 and half months... cant believe it really


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Nope, got a new man anyway.... been with him for 4 and half months... cant believe it really


Im really pleased for you hun.
My eldest 2 havent seen there 'sperm donor' since my son was 6 weeks old, he is 17 this year!! It dont affect them, they now have a loving dad who is there for them.
cant wait to see baby croft 
Do you knwo the sex? Any names decided yet?


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

That looks lovely. Do they have 24/7 access to the run? Just asking as I've never seen one of those in the flesh. Are they fox-proof/better or worse than traditional wooden runs. Not a criticism at all by the way, I'm just curious with never seeing one before.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Rhi said:


> That looks lovely. Do they have 24/7 access to the run? Just asking as I've never seen one of those in the flesh. Are they fox-proof/better or worse than traditional wooden runs. Not a criticism at all by the way, I'm just curious with never seeing one before.


No at the moment they are shut away at night, it will be fox proof though, dad is securing the run down permantly on the paving slabs. The doors to the run will be padlocked too. I think they are actually slightly better than the wooden runs but obviously lighter so need to be very well secured.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Im really pleased for you hun.
> My eldest 2 havent seen there 'sperm donor' since my son was 6 weeks old, he is 17 this year!! It dont affect them, they now have a loving dad who is there for them.
> cant wait to see baby croft
> Do you knwo the sex? Any names decided yet?


 yep its a boy, at the moment my fav name is Archie


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

crofty said:


> No at the moment they are shut away at night, it will be fox proof though, dad is securing the run down permantly on the paving slabs. The doors to the run will be padlocked too. I think they are actually slightly better than the wooden runs but obviously lighter so need to be very well secured.


Cool. I'd be interested to see how he does it in case I ever need to get one of these. I have always worried about them being tipped over so a good method of securing would be great.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Rhi said:


> Cool. I'd be interested to see how he does it in case I ever need to get one of these. I have always worried about them being tipped over so a good method of securing would be great.


Yes it wouldnt take much, dads good at DIY though  will be attached to the playhouse too. Luckily mum and da dhave three terriers and a sheltie to help guard them plus the house is right outside the lounge and their bedroom window that they have open all the time with a big securty light so any naughty foxes niffing round will be busted quickly too!  My wooden avairy is screwed into metal stands thats then screwed into concrete.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

crofty said:


> Yes it wouldnt take much, dads good at DIY though  will be attached to the playhouse too. Luckily mum and da dhave three terriers and a sheltie to help guard them plus the house is right outside the lounge and their bedroom window that they have open all the time with a big securty light so any naughty foxes niffing round will be busted quickly too!  My wooden avairy is screwed into metal stands thats then screwed into concrete.


Fort knox then! That's why I like my kennel. It's too heavy for me and the OH to lift together so I doubt a fox could manage.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I do love it...but how vain are your buns....do they really need mirrors??? 

No it is amazing...and I have been looking at playhouses tonight on ebay...so you really set an example!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> yep its a boy, at the moment my fav name is Archie


Love it!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow where has the time gone!  I'm very happy for you crofty your a strong lady you should be very proud of yourself! I'm sure the birth will go great with you being a nurse and all but wishing you loads of luck too!


----------

